# Introvert or Extrovert?



## Roc (Jul 8, 2012)

So I've been curious about this for a while: you know how there's the stereotype of the "quiet, thoughtful, reclusive writer"? I wanted to investigate this a little bit.

If you don't really know, then you can take this test if you're interested:

Are You An Extrovert or An Introvert?


----------



## Ireth (Jul 8, 2012)

I don't need to take a test to know that I'm an introvert. XD Always have been, much to the dismay of my extroverted sisters.


----------



## RedMorningSky (Jul 8, 2012)

I took the test and I got 50% on each which I think describes me pretty well. I think a lot of it for me depends on the situation and my mood. I can be pretty loud and boisterous at times but I can just as easily sit quietly and think.


----------



## Reaver (Jul 8, 2012)

Me? I'm totally introverted. Ask anyone who knows me.


----------



## Noc (Jul 8, 2012)

I go through phases, depending solely on who I'm around. I am totally introverted towards my family, but some people I go crazy around.


----------



## Benjamin Clayborne (Jul 9, 2012)

I'm an introvert until I engage with someone (or get drunk). Then I take over like the high-speed vibrating clocks.


----------



## Butterfly (Jul 9, 2012)

Errr...  ... I took the test. It said I was 50% Extrovert and 50% Introvert...!?...????...

So I'm half n half


----------



## Saigonnus (Jul 9, 2012)

Mostly extroverted... though I took the test and got 60ext./40int. so I guess that's about right for a simple test of 10 questions.


----------



## Claire (Jul 9, 2012)

I tend to run right down the middle when I take tests like this. From my understanding, one of the basic differences between introverts and extroverts is how they recharge their batteries, so to speak - an extrovert gains energy from being around people while an introvert gains energy by being alone. I always considered myself an extrovert because I'm outgoing and can easily hold conversations with people I don't know. But I still get exhausted by lengthy social interaction and need to recharge by myself. I need alone time and like having time to myself, but I also enjoy being around people and I have no problem meeting new people and making coversation.

I figure I'm either an outgoing introvert or an introspective extrovert.


----------



## Flemming Hansen (Jul 13, 2012)

It all depends of how much I spend at the bar. But sober I'm introvert.


----------



## ziokhan (Jul 18, 2012)

I'm an introvert that kind of wears an extrovert shell, especially when I am on stage at the Renaissance Faire... All the tests I have ever fiddled with have always resulted in me being an introvert


----------

